# Small Real Engine Display?



## ToyToy2009 (Aug 31, 2012)

I saw something on a youtube video a few months ago, it was a small desktop sized, engine, that was real, and used real gas, etc.

anyone know what im talking about, or know where i can buy one from?

Thanks


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

No idea. Pretty cool piece though!!


----------



## Morella (Aug 15, 2012)

I saw one on Youtube that was just about that size, and it showed all of the steps that were taken to build it. It was very labor-intensive, and required special machine tools and experience. The only way that an affordable version could be made would be to mass-produce it in China, and I can't imagine there being enough demand for anyone to actually do that. But, then again, I wouldn't have bet on spray-on hair either.


----------

